# Weird problem with Nvidia drivers [SOLVED]

## darkscreamer

I have a GeForce Go 420 on a Toshiba satellite 2450-401 notebook. I wanted to use Beryl on it, so i downloaded the latest driver supporting my VGA (version 9631) from the nvidia website. The installation went well, i can insert the module, but when i run eselect opengl set nvidia i get this error message:

```
!!! Error: Unrecognized option: nvidia

Killed
```

eselect opengl list gave this output:

```
[1]     xorg-x11 *
```

If i startx, the screen gets black, but the system doesn't hang, i am able to go back to console with ctrl+alt+backspace.Last edited by darkscreamer on Wed May 02, 2007 7:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cylgalad

emerge nvidia-drivers with x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers in /etc/portage/package.keywords

----------

## energyman76b

yeah, and uninstall the driver first!

Never install using the installer, always use the ebuilds!

Somebody should make it a sticky topic....

----------

## PaulBredbury

To clarify, equery files nvidia-drivers gives (edited highlights):

```
/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so

/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libwfb.so

/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/include

/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/include/gl.h

/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/include/glext.h

/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/include/glx.h

/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/include/glxext.h

/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib

/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.la
```

That is not their proper place - they are put there so that eselect opengl blah will work, to put them (or the xorg files) in the proper place.

----------

## darkscreamer

The latest version of the driver, 9755, doesn't support my VGA. How do i install the driver version 9631 using portage?

----------

## energyman76b

emerge -a =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9631-r1

and then you read the Documentation. Like the parts about 'masking packages'

----------

## darkscreamer

I have emerged nvidia-drivers-1.0.9631-r1, but i still get black screen when starting X   :Sad:  .

----------

## energyman76b

post your xorg.conf and you Xorg.0.log

----------

## darkscreamer

xorg.conf

```
# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

#    RgbPath   "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "ExplorerPS/2"   # Explorer PS/2

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.5

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 1

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    #VideoRam    32768

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection
```

Xorg.0.log

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux satellite 2.6.21-gentoo #1 PREEMPT Sat Apr 28 12:35:54 CEST 2007 i686

Build Date: 28 April 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed May  2 11:53:09 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81cfb40

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,1a30 card 1179,0001 rev 11 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,1a31 card 0000,0000 rev 11 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 1179,0001 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 1179,0001 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 1179,0001 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 1179,0001 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 82 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24c0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24cb card 1179,0001 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 1179,0203 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24c6 card 1179,0001 rev 02 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0175 card 1179,0010 rev a3 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:07:0: chip 104c,8023 card 1179,0001 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:09:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1179,0002 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0b:0: chip 1179,0617 card c000,0000 rev 32 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:0b:1: chip 1179,0617 card c800,0000 rev 32 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:0d:0: chip 1179,0805 card 1179,0001 rev 03 class 08,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdbf00000 - 0xdfffffff (0x4100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,5), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfce00000 - 0xfcefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x37ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:11:0), (2,3,4), BCTRL: 0x0100 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x33ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (2:11:1), (2,5,8), BCTRL: 0x0100 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 5 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x34000000 - 0x37ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go] rev 163, Mem @ 0xfd000000/24, 0xdc000000/26, 0xdbf80000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xefffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfcefff00 - 0xfcefffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x38000a00 - 0x38000aff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x38000800 - 0x380009ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x38000400 - 0x380007ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x38000000 - 0x380003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xdbf80000 - 0xdbffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000187f (0x80) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x000018bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efff (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfce06800 - 0xfce069ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfce00000 - 0xfce03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfce06000 - 0xfce067ff (0x800) MX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfcefff00 - 0xfcefffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x38000a00 - 0x38000aff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x38000800 - 0x380009ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x38000400 - 0x380007ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x38000000 - 0x380003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xdbf80000 - 0xdbffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000187f (0x80) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x000018bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efff (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfce06800 - 0xfce069ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfce00000 - 0xfce03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfce06000 - 0xfce067ff (0x800) MX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x37ffffff (0x37f00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x37ffffff (0x37f00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfcefff00 - 0xfcefffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x38000a00 - 0x38000aff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x38000800 - 0x380009ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x38000400 - 0x380007ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x38000000 - 0x380003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xdbf80000 - 0xdbffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfce06800 - 0xfce069ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xfce00000 - 0xfce03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xfce06000 - 0xfce067ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000187f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x000018bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efff (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.9631

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.9631

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-9631  Thu Nov  9 17:39:58 PST 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x37ffffff (0x37f00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfcefff00 - 0xfcefffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x38000a00 - 0x38000aff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x38000800 - 0x380009ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x38000400 - 0x380007ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x38000000 - 0x380003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xdbf80000 - 0xdbffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfce06800 - 0xfce069ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xfce00000 - 0xfce03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xfce06000 - 0xfce067ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000187f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x000018bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efff (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x37ffffff (0x37f00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfcefff00 - 0xfcefffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x38000a00 - 0x38000aff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x38000800 - 0x380009ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x38000400 - 0x380007ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x38000000 - 0x380003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xdbf80000 - 0xdbffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfce06800 - 0xfce069ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xfce00000 - 0xfce03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xfce06000 - 0xfce067ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000187f (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x000018bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efff (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [35] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce4 420 Go at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 32768 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.17.00.59.f9

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 4X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce4 420 Go at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0):     TOSHIBA Internal Panel (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 350.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): TOSHIBA Internal Panel (DFP-0): 224.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): TOSHIBA Internal Panel (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link LVDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1024x768"; removing.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to validate any modes; falling back to the default mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 800 x 600

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     from CRT-0's EDID.

(==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xdbf80000 - 0xdbffffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x37ffffff (0x37f00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfcefff00 - 0xfcefffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x38000a00 - 0x38000aff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x38000800 - 0x380009ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x38000400 - 0x380007ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x38000000 - 0x380003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xdbf80000 - 0xdbffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfce06800 - 0xfce069ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0xfce00000 - 0xfce03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0xfce06000 - 0xfce067ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000187f (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x000018bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efff (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [38] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 11

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "it"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Damage Notification Manager" (type: Other)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Kernel RC Handler" (type: Other)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
```

----------

## PaulBredbury

Remove this:

 *Quote:*   

> VertRefresh 1

 

----------

## darkscreamer

Line removed, and still black screen on startx.   :Sad: 

----------

## energyman76b

ok, you have a freaking, ugly standard xorg.conf.

Here is mine, just for comparism:

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    Load        "extmod"

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

    Load        "glx"

    Load        "v4l"

    Load        "ddc"

    Load        "i2c

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

#    Driver     "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

#    Option      "Protocol"     "ExplorerPS/2"

#    Option "InputFashion" "Mouse"

#    Option      "Buttons"      "7"

#    Option       "ButtonNumber" "7"

#    Option      "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

#    Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "false"

#    Option     "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

#    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

#  Identifier      "Configured Mouse"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "CorePointer"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "Protocol"              "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option          "Buttons"               "8"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5 6 7"

        Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"

        Option          "Resolution"            "800"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "ibm"

    HorizSync   31.5-96

    VertRefresh 50-85

    Option     "dpms"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "6600"

    Driver      "nvidia"

#    Driver     "nv"

    #VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    Option "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option "backingstore" "true"

#   Option "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    Option "Coolbits" "1"

    Option "AllowDDCCI" "1"

    Option "DamageEvents" "True"

#    Option "LogoPath" "/opt/pic/tagon.png"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "6600"

    Monitor     "ibm"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x960" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x960" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x960" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "640x400"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

#    Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

your problem starts here:

WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0 

and goes on here:

WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1024x768"; removing. 

 (WW) NVIDIA(0): 

 (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to validate any modes; falling back to the default mode 

 (WW) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select". 

 (WW) NVIDIA(0): 

 (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes: 

 (II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select" 

 (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 800 x 600 

 (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI 

 (WW) NVIDIA(0):     from CRT-0's EDID. 

try loading ddc and force EDID. If that does not work, give it a real VertRefresh value, like 60Hz or whatever your display supports.

----------

## darkscreamer

Added

```
VertRefresh   60
```

and

```
Load   "ddc"
```

but nothing changed. How do i force EDID?

----------

## energyman76b

 *darkscreamer wrote:*   

> Added
> 
> ```
> VertRefresh   60
> ```
> ...

 

read the nvidia-readme. /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-VERSION/Readme.gz

It is full of options and helpfull hints.

With the VertRefresh set, is there a difference in the Xorg.0.log?

----------

## darkscreamer

This time i only get the warning about EDID. I'll look on the Nvidia readme about it.

----------

## darkscreamer

```
(WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce4 420 Go at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 32768 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.17.00.59.f9

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 4X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce4 420 Go at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0):     TOSHIBA Internal Panel (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 350.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): TOSHIBA Internal Panel (DFP-0): 224.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): TOSHIBA Internal Panel (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link LVDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     from CRT-0's EDID.
```

This time i tried rmmod nvidia, modprobe nvidia NVreg_Mobile=3. But the screen is still black on startx   :Sad:  . Should i append more options when inserting nvidia module?

----------

## energyman76b

 *darkscreamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0
> 
> ...

 

no, the module options probably won't help.

Can you please post the complete Xorg.0.log?

And maybe set the DPI in your xorg.conf?

----------

## darkscreamer

This is the full Xorg.0.log

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux satellite 2.6.21-gentoo #1 PREEMPT Sat Apr 28 12:35:54 CEST 2007 i686

Build Date: 28 April 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed May  2 14:58:32 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81cfb40

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,1a30 card 1179,0001 rev 11 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,1a31 card 0000,0000 rev 11 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 1179,0001 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 1179,0001 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 1179,0001 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 1179,0001 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 82 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24c0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24cb card 1179,0001 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 1179,0203 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24c6 card 1179,0001 rev 02 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0175 card 1179,0010 rev a3 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:07:0: chip 104c,8023 card 1179,0001 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:09:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1179,0002 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0b:0: chip 1179,0617 card c000,0000 rev 32 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:0b:1: chip 1179,0617 card c800,0000 rev 32 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:0d:0: chip 1179,0805 card 1179,0001 rev 03 class 08,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdbf00000 - 0xdfffffff (0x4100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,5), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfce00000 - 0xfcefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x37ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:11:0), (2,3,4), BCTRL: 0x0100 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x33ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (2:11:1), (2,5,8), BCTRL: 0x0100 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 5 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x34000000 - 0x37ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go] rev 163, Mem @ 0xfd000000/24, 0xdc000000/26, 0xdbf80000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xefffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfcefff00 - 0xfcefffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x38000a00 - 0x38000aff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x38000800 - 0x380009ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x38000400 - 0x380007ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x38000000 - 0x380003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xdbf80000 - 0xdbffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000187f (0x80) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x000018bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efff (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfce06800 - 0xfce069ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfce00000 - 0xfce03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfce06000 - 0xfce067ff (0x800) MX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfcefff00 - 0xfcefffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x38000a00 - 0x38000aff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x38000800 - 0x380009ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x38000400 - 0x380007ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x38000000 - 0x380003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xdbf80000 - 0xdbffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000187f (0x80) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x000018bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efff (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfce06800 - 0xfce069ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfce00000 - 0xfce03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfce06000 - 0xfce067ff (0x800) MX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x37ffffff (0x37f00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x37ffffff (0x37f00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfcefff00 - 0xfcefffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x38000a00 - 0x38000aff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x38000800 - 0x380009ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x38000400 - 0x380007ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x38000000 - 0x380003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xdbf80000 - 0xdbffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfce06800 - 0xfce069ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xfce00000 - 0xfce03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xfce06000 - 0xfce067ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000187f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x000018bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efff (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.9631

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.9631

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-9631  Thu Nov  9 17:39:58 PST 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x37ffffff (0x37f00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfcefff00 - 0xfcefffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x38000a00 - 0x38000aff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x38000800 - 0x380009ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x38000400 - 0x380007ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x38000000 - 0x380003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xdbf80000 - 0xdbffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfce06800 - 0xfce069ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xfce00000 - 0xfce03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xfce06000 - 0xfce067ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000187f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x000018bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efff (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x37ffffff (0x37f00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfcefff00 - 0xfcefffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x38000a00 - 0x38000aff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x38000800 - 0x380009ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x38000400 - 0x380007ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x38000000 - 0x380003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xdbf80000 - 0xdbffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfce06800 - 0xfce069ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xfce00000 - 0xfce03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xfce06000 - 0xfce067ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000187f (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x000018bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efff (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [35] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce4 420 Go at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 32768 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.17.00.59.f9

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 4X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce4 420 Go at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0):     TOSHIBA Internal Panel (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 350.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): TOSHIBA Internal Panel (DFP-0): 224.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): TOSHIBA Internal Panel (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link LVDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     from CRT-0's EDID.

(==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xdbf80000 - 0xdbffffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x37ffffff (0x37f00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfcefff00 - 0xfcefffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x38000a00 - 0x38000aff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x38000800 - 0x380009ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x38000400 - 0x380007ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x38000000 - 0x380003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xdbf80000 - 0xdbffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfce06800 - 0xfce069ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0xfce00000 - 0xfce03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0xfce06000 - 0xfce067ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000187f (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x000018bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efff (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [38] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 11

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "it"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Damage Notification Manager" (type: Other)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Kernel RC Handler" (type: Other)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
```

How do i set DPI in xorg.conf?

----------

## energyman76b

from the nvidia readme (you really  should read it)

Option "DPI" "string"

    This option specifies the Dots Per Inch for the X screen; for example:

        Option "DPI" "75 x 85"

    will set the horizontal DPI to 75 and the vertical DPI to 85. By default,

    the X driver will compute the DPI of the X screen from the EDID of any

    connected display devices. See Appendix E for details. Default: string is

    NULL (disabled).

but I am pretty sure, that it won't change anything.

Maybe you should go here:

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=14

read this:

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=46678

and follow the instructions (search the forum, then open a thread and attach the results of nvidia-bug-report.sh)

----------

## darkscreamer

The thing that bothers me is that with the nvidia-legacy-drivers i don't have such problems, they worked at the first try. I wanted to use the 9631 because of beryl. I'll try checking nvnews forums. Thanks for your help.   :Smile: 

----------

## i4dnf

that's because in the newer drivers they've dropped support for older cards (gf 2-4), and moved that support to legacy-drivers, which you should be using for your card

there was a post on nvnews about this change when it happened

----------

## energyman76b

 *i4dnf wrote:*   

> that's because in the newer drivers they've dropped support for older cards (gf 2-4), and moved that support to legacy-drivers, which you should be using for your card
> 
> there was a post on nvnews about this change when it happened

 

there are several legacy drivers! 7xxx legacy, 9xxx legacy...

9631 is a legacy driver:

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=81668

Default 1.0-9631 (legacy) for Linux x86/x86-64 released

Release Highlights:

 * Fixed an OpenGL crash on some GeForce 3 and GeForce 4 GPUs.

 * Fixed an X server crash starting some fullscreen OpenGL games.

 * Improved interaction with newer Linux kernels.

and as you can see - it is meant for gf4 GPUs.

----------

## darkscreamer

Yes 9631 supports my card. I wouldn't have taken so much hassle if it didn't.  :Razz: 

By the way there is a known issue regarding 9631 and GeForce 4 Go gpus. I found more infos and the way to solve the problem at this link:

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=84773

Thanks for the help.   :Smile: 

----------

## speeding

Hi!

Guessing from these lines

```

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce4 420 Go at PCI:1:0:0: 

 (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0 

 (--) NVIDIA(0):     TOSHIBA Internal Panel (DFP-0) 

```

I'd assume the driver first looks for an (external) CRT-Monitor, meaning that your notebook screen would be the secondary screen in a two-monitor setup.

Try adding  

```

 Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP"

```

to your screen section.

[edit] ninja'd!

----------

## darkscreamer

You're right, adding the line

```
Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP" 
```

fixed the problem.   :Smile: 

Again, thanks to all.  :Smile: 

----------

